# Urgent - 2 litters of pups stolen



## Sleeping_Lion

VERY URGENT REQUEST!! CAN I PLEASE ASK THAT AS MANY OF MY FRIENDS AS POSSIBLE REPOST THIS SO WE CAN REACH AS MANY FORUMS AS POSSIBLE AND SPREAD THE WORD? Will Clulee has had 2 litters of puppies stolen yesturday afternoon from Farlow Near Kidderminster. One litter of Cocker puppies and another litter of Springer puppies. Anyone with any information whatsoever can they please get in touch immediately. Thanks everyone!!

The one litter is all black and tan Cocker pups, they are very few and far between.
The second litter are springers and have both L&W and B&W pups.
They are 8 weeks old and from Will Clulee's Kennels, fantastic pedigree's and were going to their new homes this weekend.
Please spread the word on this theft!

-------------------------------------------------

Cross posting from FB, please spread the word as quickly as possible and make these pups too hot to handle......


----------



## Blondie

Scary stuff - hope they are found QUICK!!!!!!!:crying:


----------



## sezra

Terrible  I have reposted.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Ceearott said:


> Scary stuff - hope they are found QUICK!!!!!!!:crying:


Mr Clulee is a well known name in the gundog world, these will be very well bred spaniels, so someone has planned this well in advance. I hope they're found quickly, and that the scumbag who took them is punished properly, not just slapped on the wrist!

Just to say please copy and post anywhere and everywhere, the best chance of finding these pups is to get the information posted as widely as possible. It doesn't have to be a dog forum, anywhere will do, just spread the info and hopefully they will be found. I've also got it on FB, so if you want to share my status just find Joanne Elrod and copy it from there. Thank you in advance


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

sezra said:


> Terrible  I have reposted.


Thanks Sarah


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

I hope I'm ok to post this, just reading through some of the posts about these pups on various forums, and there is an FB page set up, so if you're on FB, please like and share:

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Stolen-Puppies-We-Need-Your-Help/239417752767707?sk=wall

Thank you


----------



## grandad

Sleeping_Lion said:


> VERY URGENT REQUEST!! CAN I PLEASE ASK THAT AS MANY OF MY FRIENDS AS POSSIBLE REPOST THIS SO WE CAN REACH AS MANY FORUMS AS POSSIBLE AND SPREAD THE WORD? Will Clulee has had 2 litters of puppies stolen yesturday afternoon from Farlow Near Kidderminster. One litter of Cocker puppies and another litter of Springer puppies. Anyone with any information whatsoever can they please get in touch immediately. Thanks everyone!!
> 
> The one litter is all black and tan Cocker pups, they are very few and far between.
> The second litter are springers and have both L&W and B&W pups.
> They are 8 weeks old and from Will Clulee's Kennels, fantastic pedigree's and were going to their new homes this weekend.
> Please spread the word on this theft!
> 
> -------------------------------------------------
> 
> Cross posting from FB, please spread the word as quickly as possible and make these pups too hot to handle......


This has been posted all over the place and virtually everyone in the gundog world is aware of it. Lets hope we get the t**ts that did this. This sort of thing needs to be stopped. It was obviously planned as this guy has a great reputation.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

grandad said:


> This has been posted all over the place and virtually everyone in the gundog world is aware of it. Lets hope we get the t**ts that did this. This sort of thing needs to be stopped. It was obviously planned as this guy has a great reputation.


I know I've been posting it all over FB this morning, in the hope that it will make them too hot to handle. Edited to add they were due to be chipped the day they were taken  Here's a link to the black and tan pups on doglost:

DogLost - Lost: Black And Tan Cocker Spaniel Female In Central (DY14)

The black Lab that was stolen from the CLA was found after a similar outcry and people posting details, I hope the same happens for these pups.


----------



## sezra

Its getting around, I just went to add it to Bicester pets FB page and it is already on there!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

sezra said:


> Its getting around, I just went to add it to Bicester pets FB page and it is already on there!


That's good to hear! I'm emailing round as well for those who don't do forums and social networking.....


----------



## Kivasmum

that is awful  some people are just plain scum!!!

anyway i am one of the organisers of a local motor show and we have a fb account with just short of 5000 friends, so i have shared the page on our wall, hope it helps x


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Kivasmum said:


> that is awful  some people are just plain scum!!!
> 
> anyway i am one of the organisers of a local motor show and we have a fb account with just short of 5000 friends, so i have shared the page on our wall, hope it helps x


That's brilliant, thank you


----------



## sezra

Someone on another forum has sent me a link to two similar bitches for sale on line. I have contacted the breeder but not sure if they are the same. Good to know people are looking, lets hope they are found. x


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Contact info copied from CarolineK's post:

"Hi all, there has been 2 litters of spaniels stolen today. The one litter is all black and tan Cocker pups, they are very few and far between. The second litter are springers and have both L&W and B&W pups. They are 8 weeks old and from Will Clulee's Kenn...els, fantastic pedigree's and were going to their new homes this weekend. As you can imagine he is very upset and believes they were taken around 3:30pm as he was out training, if you can cross post or tell anyone who may be able to post it in other forums he would be very greatful. If you have any information Please contact Will Clulee Home - 01746 718 137 Mobile - 07798 755 039 email - [email protected] And your local Police Station"

Thanks to all who have crossposted, please keep the awareness going, and hopefully these pups will be back safe and sound soon


----------



## Guest

Oh god how upsetting.
Will cross post on fb (have only 500 friends but its a start).


----------



## Rolosmum

Yes i too have taken this from a gundog site i am a member of and posting on a variety of spaniel pages and getting the childminding network to repost around the country on fb etc.

The news is really travelling around, these people are just despicable.


----------



## colliemerles

_hope the puppies are found safe and well soon, and returned to their owner.i have sent this to as many people that i know._


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Rolosmum said:


> Yes i too have taken this from a gundog site i am a member of and posting on a variety of spaniel pages and getting the childminding network to repost around the country on fb etc.
> 
> The news is really travelling around, these people are just despicable.


I know, I'm on there too


----------



## Guest

Cross posted onto the Shetland sheepdog forum.


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Disgusting, heres hoping for a safe, quick return. I will post where I can.


----------



## mstori

how horrible.. have posted on fb, hope found soon, have friends in kidderminster so asked them to post too


----------



## alyssa_liss

shared on my FB aswell. hope they are found soon


----------



## maryrose1977

i will post on our facebook pets for sale page

I was just informed by Pets4all that this is old news. I will keep the post up tho just in case


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

maryrose1977 said:


> i will post on our facebook pets for sale page
> 
> I was just informed by Pets4all that this is old news. I will keep the post up tho just in case


25 Aug was when they were stolen, so it's only a couple of days ago - FB page now has nearly 1300 members, so please keep sharing the information, there are people out there who know where these pups are and given enough pressure and publicity they will be found. Thanks to everyone who's shared this info and posted it, there is a link to the dogslost page where you can print out a poster if you know anywhere good to post the info so dog walkers and the public etc can see it


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Info is also on here:

Will Clulee | Poolgreen Gundogs

along with a link for the poster if anyone wants to print one out for their local shops, vets etc.


----------



## petsrightmeow

That is horrible!! >:|


----------



## terencesmum

Any news on the pups?


----------



## Rolosmum

No not as yet the odd lead is still being given to us, but gone very quiet.


----------



## decoratedlady08

This is terrible, Have put poster up in our shop in Sunderland..


----------



## Chihuahua-Rocky

This is terrible!!! Would keep checking the main pages where puppies are sold. I doubt ther person who stole them is going to keep them all! But rather trying to sell them as soon as possible. Hope they will be found soon!


----------



## munchies89

Just thought that I would let you know we have had a poster up in our office at work from the beginning of September. I work at a small boarding kennels in Wiltshire. I know we are nowhere near Shropshire but you don't know where these puppies could end up. I hope Will gets some answers soon. This is such terrible news.


----------



## hope

Cat, dog & pet search and rescue | Find missing or lost cats, dogs, pets UK

you could give these a call they could be of help to you .goodluck in finding the pups


----------



## Tillabrador

That is tragic  good luck hope they are found


----------



## BexyBoo

Were these ever found? :frown: xx


----------

